# Hot Hot Hot Saturday



## FishNaked (Apr 15, 2009)

I got to go fishing Saturday with my dad...it's been a month since I've been and I was aching to wet a line. He's been several times without me and keeps rubbing it in. He's been catching a lot of fish each trip...but mostly browns and smaller bows and couldn't figure out why the big bows weren't biting yet. I convinced him to go earlier than he normally likes to get up because I wanted to get back in time for some yard work and a movie with the family.

We were on the water at 7:50 a.m. and trolled around for 2 1/2 hours before the first hit...and as luck would play out it was a nice fat bow on my pole. 3 lb. 3 oz. [attachment=4:1hc7187k]DSCN4472.jpg[/attachment:1hc7187k]An hour later was a long brown that pushed the scale 2 lb. 14 oz. [attachment=3:1hc7187k]DSCN4473.jpg[/attachment:1hc7187k]Another hour passed and we doubled up...I tossed back a 15" bow and my dad's was a keeper at 2 lb. 15 oz. At this point it got super hot for the next two hours. Every time the sun poked through the clouds we would get a hit. 8 fish in the next 1 1/2 hours. I kept a 3 lb. 5 oz. fatty rainbow and tossed back a 19" brown. [attachment=2:1hc7187k]DSCN4474.jpg[/attachment:1hc7187k]My last fish was the biggest of the day...4 lb. 3 oz. pretty rainbow lady. [attachment=1:1hc7187k]DSCN4475.jpg[/attachment:1hc7187k]She was the only female of the day and I wanted to toss her back so she could spawn...but she gobbled the Rapala and was double hooked deep...tore the side of her mouth off in the fight...and was bleeding too bad to survive. We were sad to have to keep her. Heading back to shore my dad landed another fat rainbow only 100 yards from the take out...3 lb. 5 oz.[attachment=0:1hc7187k]DSCN4476.jpg[/attachment:1hc7187k]

All in all it was a great day fishing and good to be on the water. We boated 12 fish total and kept our limit of 6 to eat for dinner. 7 fish over 3 pounds. I had 4 other hits that I missed...and we both lost big browns at the net. The score was 9 - 3 in my favor...it was about time I schooled my old man. We fished 6 hours but didn't catch a fish the first 2 1/2...and we caught 9 in a 2 hour span so it was crazy fun action. Enjoy!


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Now them are some fatties...they've been eat'n good in the neighborhood...good on you and your Dad. Looks like a great time on the water...Thanks for sharing your experience with your Dad...memories that's what it's all about.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Nice work! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Pretty Fish. Thanks


----------



## dartangion (Jul 2, 2008)

Dang, awesome report, those are the best days that go from skunkage to poundage! Thanks for the report


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

Awesome report! Props to you for getting out with your old man and netting some fatties. Thanks for sharing


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Nothing better than fishing with Dad.

thanks for sharing


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Wow.. nice fish as usual FishNaked. That's great you got out with your dad. Good on ya.. 8)


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

It looks like you had a great day thanks for the report and photos. 8)


----------

